# Neopets



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Anybody play this game?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup I used too! Way back when It was new.... Not much time anymore thou for that sorta stuff. I play a couple of FB games now.. LOL


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I used to play when I was much much younger lol. Can someone say...Meerca Chase? ahahaha best game ever when I was a kid


----------

